# How To Format A Write Protected Flash Memory ?



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 5, 2009)

hi 
i got a TWINMOS MOBILE DISK X2 and now i cant format it because it says its write protected ... how do i remove this protection ?!
i also tried :
registery way ...
HP FORMAT UTILITY ... 
and some other softwares and they didnt work ... 

i checked out this link for the official software but i couldnt find my flash ... also i mailed them if they could help me out ...


http://www.twinmos.com/flash_download_md.html


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 5, 2009)

http://techrepublic.com.com/5208-62...=207273&messageID=3127176&tag=content;leftCol 

Any good ?


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 5, 2009)

as i said before i tried this way (registery way) any other suggestion ?!


----------



## allen337 (Nov 5, 2009)

right click my puter and manage, storage, and disk management see if will let you change-format it there


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 5, 2009)

did not work !


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 5, 2009)

What about dos, though I dont know if USB devices can be picked up by DOS, worth a shot or even a linux live cd/ultimate boot cd << I think you would find something in there.

Or a partition app like partition manager that allows you to format drives, just a few suggestions


----------



## Fernandz (Nov 5, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> did not work !



¿You already tried this one?...

Run CMD   


   1. diskpart
   2. list disk

Then in the 3º step, put the correct number of disk in the list for the usb flash (if it's listed in disk 3, then you'll have to write select disk 3).

   2. select disk #
   3. clean
   4. create partition primary
   5. select partition 1
   6. active
   7. format fs=fat32
   8. assign
   9. exit

with that commands you will format the flash drive in fat32, if you have a large drive you can select also "format fs=ntfs" in step 7.

good luck!


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 5, 2009)

yes tried .. i did RMA the Flash memory ... thanks for the feedbacks ...


----------

